# Fuel



## Gielie (Sep 16, 2005)

What fuel are you guys running on your GA16 Turbo motors?

The reason I'm asking is because I want to run standard injectors and managment and want to know if it will make a differance if I run Leaded(97) or UnLeaded(95) petrol?

I have seen in the article about the 200Sx project they talked about a turbo setup that can run with standard injectors and managment and without a intercooler. I want to use a intercooler but standard fueling.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

standard injectors and management? I hope you don't mean stock injectors and ecu by that statement......that's a very, VERY dangerous setup. Stock injectors cannot handle even slight amounts of boost, and not using some sort of engine management will make the car run horribly.

There's a saying we like to use around here: Do it right the first time, and s*it won't break on you.

95 octane should be fine assuming they grade octane where you live similar to here in the states.


----------



## Gielie (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanx for the info. But what size injectors can my standard managment system handel.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

run nissan 370cc injectors with either jwt ecu or a standalone EMS or atleast an safc


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Gielie said:


> Thanx for the info. But what size injectors can my standard managment system handel.


stock. that's it.

look. If you don't want to upgrade injectors or management, don't turbo your car. Simple as that. You don't screw with this stuff. If you don't have the money to do it right, don't even bother doing it. And if you just don't want to do it right, again, don't even think about doing it.

I mean, hell, the only thing at risk is you blowing your engine. Just what you'd want to happen after showing everyone you made a cheap incomplete kit work, eh?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wow, you can actually FIND leaded fuel?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

that stuff will kill your O2, stick with the unleaded 95. 
-dave




Chuck said:


> wow, you can actually FIND leaded fuel?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

dave_f said:


> that stuff will kill your O2, stick with the unleaded 95.
> -dave



ya, read your gauge cluster, unleaded only. im sure they didnt put that there for no reason. :cheers:


----------



## Gielie (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is South Afrifa, you can use leaded of unleaded in the GA16 motor and there is no "unleaded only" writing.


----------

